# Floyd at Cascade Classic featured on ABC Nightline



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

This is going to be interesting! Floyd's going to be racing the Cascade as an independent. This will be one of the few handful of races that he's done thus far & to coincide with the last week of the Tour, he's got ABC Nightline doing a feature on him. I'm sure that they will televise this to coincide with the end of the tour. Fireworks for sure.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

FCUK Floyd! He makes me want to vomit!


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmm. I'll have to disagree with the above poster... I think Floyd is inspirational, now that he's decided to do what's right. I hope other cheaters will follow his lead, and join in the fight against corruption in our sport. I'm glad to see him racing, and beating half the field in scuba shorts, a baggy t-shirt and a poorly pinned # in the prologue yesterday. I like it that he doesn't take himself too seriously, that really was pretty funny!

Wish I had a TV, I'll be interested to see the show- I'm hopeful that it means there will be more developments in the federal case as the tour finishes. There's been an awful lot of lying going on... Thank you Floyd for coming clean and doing the right thing!


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Amen*

Thank You Floyd.
The truth will set you free.
And to all you haters out there you better take a long hard look at this when its done before you shoot the messenger again.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

OK guys. I have no problem with cyclists spilling their guts about their past mistakes. 
It's how you do it though! You don't beg to be have your team allowed into a race then spill your guts when you are told no. 
You shouldn't suddenly have a change of heart and decide to become 'honest' when you are told; 'No! You can't race the Tour (or whatever) with Radio Shack'.
Seriously!! Do you think he would have talked if they had said oh sure, lets race together like old times and please don't tell anyone about our past together.
When his pathetic black mail attempts failed, only then did he talk! He's a sniveling piece of crap. As for his clear conscience, I really do wonder if it is clear.
This is the bottom line for me, if he'd admitted doping without throwing everyone under the freight train, then I'd feel differently. He only did it when his black mail attempts failed.
He's a loser and he's pathetic.  
Later, feel free to ask me how I really feel!


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

cheddarlove said:


> OK guys. I have no problem with cyclists spilling their guts about their past mistakes.
> It's how you do it though! You don't beg to be have your team allowed into a race then spill your guts when you are told no.
> You shouldn't suddenly have a change of heart and decide to become 'honest' when you are told; 'No! You can't race the Tour (or whatever) with Radio Shack'.
> Seriously!! Do you think he would have talked if they had said oh sure, lets race together like old times and please don't tell anyone about our past together.
> ...


+1

Either Floyd was lying before or he's lying now. Either way he's a liar. All the sudden people want to hold him up as the epitome of clean, honest, and inspiring riders? /confused


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't hold it in Cheddar- tell us how you feel!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

wunlap togo said:


> Hmm. I'll have to disagree with the above poster... I think Floyd is inspirational, now that he's decided to do what's right. I hope other cheaters will follow his lead, and join in the fight against corruption in our sport. I'm glad to see him racing, and beating half the field in scuba shorts, a baggy t-shirt and a poorly pinned # in the prologue yesterday. I like it that he doesn't take himself too seriously, that really was pretty funny!
> 
> Wish I had a TV, I'll be interested to see the show- I'm hopeful that it means there will be more developments in the federal case as the tour finishes. There's been an awful lot of lying going on... Thank you Floyd for coming clean and doing the right thing!


How is continuing to deny doping during the 2006 tour doing what's right?

Landis only spilled his guts because no one would play with him.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Really ?*

So if a deep inside mafia insider speaks up , you would say well we "cant trust him" ?
Really? Forget the implications of the possible crimes of those he named no comment on those. 
And then during the trial you would spend all your energy blaming the snitch, Really ?
Boy john Gotti would of loved your sensitivities.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*What do you really care about ?*

Ask yourself , what if as a result of Floyd's testimony we are finally exposing a managment organized , systematic doping ring that resulted in years cheated competitors , fans , decieved sponsors and Cancer impacted individuals who have been inspired by false hope?

Id say doing that that would be the finest example of "doing whats right".
So yes I say brave on Floyd and thank you !


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Cheddarlove*

Since you telling us how you really feel,
How would you describe your anger at Lance if this is true?


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Mulowe said:


> Ask yourself , what if as a result of Floyd's testimony we are finally exposing a managment organized , systematic doping ring that resulted in years cheated competitors , fans , decieved sponsors and Cancer impacted individuals who have been inspired by false hope?
> 
> Id say doing that that would be the finest example of "doing whats right".
> So yes I say brave on Floyd and thank you !


 Yuk! 
Clearly you fail to see the point. Or maybe you do see it and are OK with it. Scary.
It also sounds like you only see Armstrong as the guilty one. 
He named a lot more folks than just Armstrong you know. 
Fact is, if they had OK'd him to race for Radio Shack, he'd most likely be doping again and lying and we'd still all be wondering! 
My point is, he's an loser and an extortionist and a thief and people are cheering him on like he's some patron of virtue. 
He is worse than a doper that lies! He's an extortionist that nobody caved to and now he needs to clear his conscience! OMG! I'm going to throw up again!


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Mulowe said:


> Since you telling us how you really feel,
> How would you describe your anger at Lance if this is true?


I've suspected Lance of doping from waaay back. Not trying to be self righteous or anything but it wouldn't phase me that much. Even Eddie doped. 
Jean Marie LaBlanc said that if Lance doped, the next 9 below him most likely did too. I understand it's unfair for the racers that don't want to dope so I'm not completely blind to the issues. Keep this in mind though, even Landis said the dope doesn't add that much more strength. Well he said it, not me.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*?*

So your Not going to answer my ?
And BTW I understand your point, just wondering how someone who claims some kind of ethics indignation towards Floyd cannot have greater outrage at the accused ?
just a question.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

jorgy said:


> How is continuing to deny doping during the 2006 tour doing what's right?
> 
> Landis only spilled his guts because no one would play with him.


It's unfortunate that he didn't get caught, admit guilt, spill beans on all of pro cycling. Actually, it's unfortunate that ALL the guys who have been caught don't just admit what they've done and tell all. 

I'm no more upset at Floyd for his lies than I am at the scores of riders who get popped and just clam up, maintaining that they're innocent all the while. How about Tyler?! When is that guy going to quit with the BS and tell the truth? Do you hate David Millar because he waited till he was caught till he told the truth? Telling the truth probably isn't easy when you're at that level, under the kind of pressure these guys are under after being involved with a corrupt system of cheating for most of their career. It is rare indeed when a guy gets caught and admits guilt or speaks out about the systematic doping that happens at the pro-tour level. And when they do... Remember Simeoni? Zip your lips, buddy!

I'm just glad that he's spoken out. Floyd is human, and I like that about him. And I'm looking forward to the day when Lance does the same, if he has any class at all. This is his big chance to be a TRUE hero and admit what he's done before this thing gets really messy. 

And I have a feeling that things are going to get very messy indeed.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

cheddarlove said:


> He is worse than a doper that lies!


I think this sums up your position. Got it. 

It's good to know that you are one of the fans that these guys are risking their lives to entertain, to the point that you get upset when the ugly underbelly is exposed.

My guess is you are not the parent of a promising junior cyclist who aspires to join the pro ranks.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

fark, riding a cannondale... he should have taken a trek or lemond out.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Mulowe said:


> So your Not going to answer my ?
> And BTW I understand your point, just wondering how someone who claims some kind of ethics indignation towards Floyd cannot have greater outrage at the accused ?
> just a question.


I must have typed in 20 responses and then deleted every one of them. 
I do not know how to respond to your question.
I'm certainly not blind to whats been going on in cycling. Like Floyd said; 'doping was a natural progression. The obvious next step to succeed'. It's been going on since 1903. Back then they took trains!  
I just don't feel anger towards the dopers in pro cycling. I don't know why. 
Let me make an appointment with my therapist and get back to you on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Bike Snob nailed it. . . 

As Landis explained back in 2007, the Floyd Fairness Fund was "a fund set up first of all primarily to cover the legal fees in my case and hopefully in future to help other athletes who have to deal with this also." This raises the interesting question as to whether Landis will make Floyd Fairness Fund funds available to the numerous riders he has named in his confession.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

He is a twit for snitching. It wasn't out of clearing his conscious or helping anyone else, it was because he got caught. Poor fellow, he has no income and needs money. Can you say Jose Conseco? At least Conseco hit the reality show trail and made a little bit but that isn't really an option for a virtually unknown snitch.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

My problem is not that he's trying to take down all these other riders (could care less, take em down for cheating), it's that he scammed ALOT of people with his Floyd Fairness Fund or whatever it was! I know people who really believed in him and sent in money to "help"him. He's got some balls showing his face in public IMO. If I sent in $20 you better bet I'd be in his face asking for it back. That IMO is why he a douche.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

It is to bad Floyd has no credibility... and it seems funny to me that a guy like Floyd might be the one to take down Lance, it is really fitting. 

A couple of things kept running thru my mind watching the Floyd interview... Lance, Inc. reminds me of a Oral Roberts, Jimmy Swaggart, or a politician..... IMO Lance is just A GIANT media machine spinning and spinning, and now about to go out of control... His lawyer sounded terrible, saying the same old 'spin' I've heard now for years... 

The other thing I was thinking... I wonder if Versus will mention this now?? Has anyone heard Phil or Paul comment on this? I bought the tracker, so can't say for sure if they have talked about it? I haven't heard it mentioned in the commentary part of the show.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Rsix said:


> All the sudden people want to hold him up as the epitome of clean, honest, and inspiring riders? /confused


Really, I'm just interested in the truth about cycling. Floyd is scumbag as far as his ethics go, all you need to know about him you learned when he tried to force Lemond not to testify.

Do I think he's telling the truth about what he knows about doping in cycling? Probably.

Could he become a decent person? Maybe.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I can only recall one mention of Landis on the VS coverage and it was in line with the official Lance party line.

I believe Landis' remark about doping not helping that much was in reference to testosterone and the stage win he got busted over, not EPO.

It was pretty funny to hear Phil and Paul going on about how none of the top contenders were anywhere near the top of the TT today and being puzzled about why that could be. I guess it never occurred to them that climbers never could TT very well until the early 90's so if they suddenly can't TT this year it just might possibly maybe conceivably perhaps be EPO/blood doping related.

Based on the watts/kg and up and down performances this time either dozens of guys totally mistimed their peaks this year (for the first time ever in some cases), or they've finally backed off the high octane juice.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Really....*



terzo rene said:


> I can only recall one mention of Landis on the VS coverage and it was in line with the official Lance party line.
> 
> I believe Landis' remark about doping not helping that much was in reference to testosterone and the stage win he got busted over, not EPO.
> 
> ...



- You believe that T was the only method he used/had available AFTER being on Postal, "knowing" about other methods of doping and the affects those methods have on performance? He was on Phonak when popped and they did have one of the bigger "histories" of dopers on that team... 

Personally, I think that what LA has going for him is proof of a clean record in regards to all the tests over the years.
What Floyd/LeMond/etc. etc. have going for them is hear-say.

Regardless, it's going to be interesting....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Floyd said there's no Santa.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Floyd said there's no Santa.



- Liar!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

gamara said:


> This is going to be interesting! Floyd's going to be racing the Cascade as an independent. This will be one of the few handful of races that he's done thus far & to coincide with the last week of the Tour, he's got ABC Nightline doing a feature on him. I'm sure that they will televise this to coincide with the end of the tour. Fireworks for sure.


Did Floyd ever admitted that he used testosterone for his TdF epic stage? Or does he still maintain that he was setup and/or treated unfairly? Is there some legal or practical reason why he doesn't admit it? Or is he just trying to have it both ways? (as in "Yes, I doped, but not that time")?


----------

